# [gelöst] nano & alsamixer in qterminal?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann seit einigen Tagen nano und alsamixer nicht mehr in qterminal mit der tastatur bedienen. Die Tastenanschläge bleiben enfach wirkungslos.

Login-Shell/Standardshell ist zsh. Da das bisher einfach immer funktioniert hat, habe ich momentan überhaupt keine Idee, wo ich suchen soll...

```
~/ eix zsh

[I] app-doc/zsh-lovers

     Available versions:  0.9.0

     Installed versions:  0.9.0(21:23:56 23.02.2015)

     Homepage:            http://grml.org/zsh/zsh-lovers.html

     Description:         Tips, tricks and examples for the Z shell

[I] app-shells/gentoo-zsh-completions

     Available versions:  20141115 ~20150103 **99999999

     Installed versions:  20141115(21:24:02 23.02.2015)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/radhermit/gentoo-zsh-completions

     Description:         Gentoo specific zsh completion support (includes emerge and ebuild commands)

[?] app-shells/rust-zshcomp

     Available versions:  ~1_beta20150411

     Installed versions:  1.0.0_alpha(21:24:11 23.02.2015)

     Homepage:            http://www.rust-lang.org/

     Description:         Rust zsh completions

[I] app-shells/zsh

     Available versions:  5.0.5 ~5.0.7-r1 ~5.0.7-r2 ~5.0.8 ~5.1.1 **9999 {caps debug doc examples gdbm maildir pcre static unicode}

     Installed versions:  5.0.5(21:23:41 23.02.2015)(gdbm pcre unicode -caps -debug -doc -examples -maildir -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.zsh.org/

     Description:         UNIX Shell similar to the Korn shell

[I] app-shells/zsh-completions

     Available versions:  (~)0.12.0-r2 **9999

     Installed versions:  0.12.0-r2(22:10:29 02.08.2015)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-completions

     Description:         Additional completion definitions for Zsh

```

```
~/ eix qterminal

[I] x11-terms/qterminal

     Available versions:  ~0.4.0 (~)0.5.0_p20140913 ~0.6.0 **9999[1] {debug qt4 qt5}

     Installed versions:  0.5.0_p20140913(18:41:34 26.12.2014)(-debug)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/qterminal/qterminal

     Description:         Qt-based multitab terminal emulator

[1] "qt" /var/lib/layman/qt

```

```
eix -I nano

[I] app-editors/nano

     Available versions:  2.3.6 ~2.4.0 ~2.4.1 ~2.4.2 **9999 {debug justify +magic minimal ncurses nls slang +spell static unicode}                          

     Installed versions:  2.3.6(21:16:40 02.11.2015)(magic ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang)                                       

     Homepage:            http://www.nano-editor.org/ https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nano-basics-guide.xml                                                   

     Description:         GNU GPL'd Pico clone with more functionality

```

uhai

PS: Alsamixer vergisst auch immer die Soundkarte/Eisntellungen und muss nach jedem Neustart wieder manuell konfiguriert werden....Last edited by uhai on Mon Dec 28, 2015 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Hat jemand eine Idee?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> PS: Alsamixer vergisst auch immer die Soundkarte/Eisntellungen und muss nach jedem Neustart wieder manuell konfiguriert werden....

 

Hi :)

Zum abspeichern beim herunterfahren, und wiederherstellen beim boot gibt es im media-sound/alsa-utils Paket Werkzeuge/Hilfsmittel die sich darum kümmern können.

Schau dazu zb im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#Service

(für systemd ist auch ein alsa-restore.service mit dabei)

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef.95,

das habe ich heute bevor unser Besuch eintraf gerade entdeckt.

```
# systemctl -all --full |grep alsa     

  alsa-restore.service                                                                                                               loaded    inactive dead      Restore Sound Card State

  alsa-state.service                                                                                                                 loaded    inactive dead      Manage Sound Card State (restore and store)

  alsa-store.service                                                                                                                 loaded    inactive dead      Store Sound Card State

```

Allerdings habe ich noch nicht herausbekommen, warum das inactive & dead ist....

Interessant wäre auch, warum in qterminal die Tastaturbedienung für alsamixer und nano nicht funktioniert. in xterm geht es....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, das nicht mehr funktionierende qterminal kann ich hier mit alsamixer reproduzieren wenn

die ältere =qterminal-0.5.0_p20140913 Version installiert ist (was laut deiner eix Ausgabe der Fall ist), und dann im nachhinein x11-libs/qtermwidget mit USE=qt5 statt mit USE=qt4 gebaut wurde. (ja, das sollte normal gar nicht möglich sein, und ggf im qterminal-0.5.0_p20140913.ebuild angepasst werden).

Ist das bei dir eventuell der Fall? Magst mal die Ausgabe von 

```
eix -I qterm
```

  dazu posten?

----------

## uhai

Gerne:

```
~/ eix -I qterm

[I] x11-libs/qtermwidget

     Available versions:  ~0.4.0 (~)0.4.0.37 0.6.0 **9999[1] {debug qt4 qt5}

     Installed versions:  0.6.0(07:23:13 20.10.2015)(qt5 -debug -qt4)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/qterminal/qtermwidget

     Description:         Qt terminal emulator widget

[I] x11-terms/qterminal

     Available versions:  ~0.4.0 (~)0.5.0_p20140913 ~0.6.0 **9999[1] {debug qt4 qt5}

     Installed versions:  0.5.0_p20140913(18:41:34 26.12.2014)(-debug)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/qterminal/qterminal

     Description:         Qt-based multitab terminal emulator

[1] "qt" /var/lib/layman/qt

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Jup, Volltreffer :)

Vorschlag: Da du nun schon x11-libs/qtermwidget mit USE=qt5 installiert hast, würde ich vorschlagen die aktuelle x11-terms/qterminal-0.6.0 Version mit USE="-qt4 qt5" zu bauen - dann sollte es wahrscheinlich wieder wie gewünscht funktionieren :)

----------

## uhai

Danke Josegf.95, das hat geklappt. Qterminal-0.6.0 installiert und alsamixer lässt isch wieder bedienen...

Bleibt die Frage, warum die alsa-services beim booten nicht funktionieren...

uhai

----------

